# Eagle vari speed head issues



## sasanifab (Oct 29, 2022)

When attempt to increase speeds the handle gets extremely loose but the speeds dont increase very much. When you attempt to lower it , the handle gets tighter and tighter , low gear wont increase past 100rpm , high speed… 800-1200 rpm


----------



## markba633csi (Oct 29, 2022)

If it's a Reeves-type cone pulley drive then it could be a number of things- lack of lubrication, wear in the mechanism or the belt or all three


----------

